# Game #58: Pacers @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Indiana Pacers (29-29, 4th Central) 

@









Los Angeles Lakers (29-28, 3rd Pacific) 

Sunday, Mar. 6, 6:30pm
vs. Pacers
TV: FSN, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Lamar Odom hit 8-of-10 shots Friday.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  


Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ATKINS, CHUCKY" TITLE="ATKINS, CHUCKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ATKINS, CHUCKY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRYANT, KOBE" TITLE="BRYANT, KOBE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BRYANT, KOBE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BUTLER, CARON" TITLE="BUTLER, CARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BUTLER, CARON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ODOM, LAMAR" TITLE="ODOM, LAMAR" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ODOM, LAMAR.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MIHM, CHRIS" TITLE="MIHM, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/MIHM, CHRIS.jpg">
PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALTON, LUKE" TITLE="WALTON, LUKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/WALTON, LUKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRANT, BRIAN" TITLE="GRANT, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/GRANT, BRIAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, JUMAINE" TITLE="JONES, JUMAINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/JONES, JUMAINE.jpg">
Luke Walton
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Head Coach:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HAMBLEN, FRANK" TITLE="HAMBLEN, FRANK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/HAMBLEN, FRANK.jpg">
Frank Hamblen (5-9 .357 %)

Indiana Pacers

*Probable Starting Lineup*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, FRED" TITLE="JONES, FRED" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/JONES, FRED.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MILLER, REGGIE" TITLE="MILLER, REGGIE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/MILLER, REGGIE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JACKSON, STEPHEN" TITLE="JACKSON, STEPHEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/JACKSON, STEPHEN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, DALE" TITLE="DAVIS, DALE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/DAVIS, DALE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FOSTER, JEFF" TITLE="FOSTER, JEFF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/FOSTER, JEFF.jpg">
G: Fred Jones
G: Reggie Miller
SF: Stephen Jackson
PF: Dale Davis
C: Jeff Foster

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CROSHERE, AUSTIN" TITLE="CROSHERE, AUSTIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/CROSHERE, AUSTIN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="POLLARD, SCOTT" TITLE="POLLARD, SCOTT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/POLLARD, SCOTT.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JOHNSON, ANTHONY" TITLE="JOHNSON, ANTHONY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/JOHNSON, ANTHONY.jpg">
Austin Croshere
Scott Pollard
Anthony Johnson

Head Coach:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CARLISLE, RICK" TITLE="CARLISLE, RICK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/CARLISLE, RICK.jpg">
Rick Carlisle (29-29 .500 %)

Last Meeting
Date: N/A
Score: N/A
Summary: 

*Injury Report:*
Pacers - 
J. O'Neal PF Mar 4, 2005 Subluxated sprain of the right shoulder
J. Bender F Feb 4, 2005 Sore right knee
J. Edwards C Jan 15, 2005 Strained quadriceps

Lakers - 
T. Bobbitt G Feb 13, 2005 Sprained right ankle
V. Divac C Dec 22, 2004 Sore back
D. George SF Nov 1, 2004 Left ankle surgery

Pacers Forum Game Thread
</center>

Should win but doubt it!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This _should_ be a W without Jermaine. Let me reemphasize _should_.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> This _should_ be a W without Jermaine. Let me reemphasize _should_.


 :yes: 

It really _should_ be................................................. :uhoh: 

But you never know..... 

Everytime the lakers kick a good teams ***, I get this feeling inside and start telling myself this it! They found what it takes to win... Then theres Alanta to crush my hopes and dreams...


----------



## DarkBoyWonder (Mar 5, 2005)

> Everytime the lakers kick a good teams ***, I get this feeling inside and start telling myself this it! They found what it takes to win... Then theres Alanta to crush my hopes and dreams...



My thoughts exactly!!!

*DEATH OF A DYNASTY*


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Lakers are on the edge of the playoffs so they'll need to take games like this.

Lakers 96
Pacers 87

Kobe 34/6/8
Odom 16/12/3

Jackson 22/6/5


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KidCanada101 said:


> Lakers are on the edge of the playoffs so they'll need to take games like this.


When a team is in the playoff hunt arent all games must win?

Lakers by 5


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> When a team is in the playoff hunt arent all games must win?
> 
> Lakers by 5


Yes..but the Lakers arn't going to win all those games, thats just unrealistic. So that's why they have to take advantage of games like these, especially with an injured JO.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

we need to win this game , cuz if we do i can picture us going 13-2 or 12-3 in the next 15 games

*W* Fri 4	Dallas 108-103	3	Bryant 40	Odom 11	Atkins 10	

*W* Sun 6	Indiana 9:30 PM 
*W* Tue 8	LA Clippers 10:30 PM 
*L* Thu 10	at Dallas 9:30 PM 
*W* Sat 12	at Charlotte 7:00 PM	
*W* Mon 14	at Washington	7:00 PM 
*W* Tue 15	at Philadelphia	7:00 PM 
*W* Thu 17	at Miami 8:00 PM 
*W* Fri 18	at Indiana 7:30 PM 
*L* Sun 20	Seattle 9:30 PM 
*W* Tue 22	at Utah 9:00 PM 
*W* Thu 24	at Denver 9:00 PM 
*W* Sun 27	Philadelphia 7:30 PM 
*W* Tue 29	New York 10:30 PM 
*W* Thu 31	Minnesota 10:30 PM


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> we need to win this game , cuz if we do i can picture us going 13-2 or 12-3 in the next 15 games
> 
> *W* Fri 4	Dallas 108-103	3	Bryant 40	Odom 11	Atkins 10
> 
> ...


What an imagination you have young sir


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> What an imagination you have young sir



:laugh: :yes: 

Not gonna happen... Wish it would... But it aint gonna happen.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

realistically thinking it wont happen, hypothetically speaking it could.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :yes:
> Everytime the lakers kick a good teams ***, I get this feeling inside and start telling myself this it! They found what it takes to win... Then theres Alanta to crush my hopes and dreams...


Exactly my case. Therefore, Lakers by 7.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i have a feeling that this is a game that we think are going to win but then the team is just patheic and we lose by 10+


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

At home with no JO lakers gotta take this one :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe its from listening to you guys, and all the recent Kobe Interviews.... But all of a sudden I feel like were going to beat the pacers down tonight.....


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lakerman33 said:


> At home with no JO lakers gotta take this one :banana:


That should be the case, but when you get beat by people like the Knicks and Hawks all bets are off. Even without O'Neal and Artest the Pacers have a pretty good team.

But who needs those guys when all you have to do to beat the Lakers is run in transition and attack the basket?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Locke said:


> That should be the case, but when you get beat by people like the Knicks and Hawks all bets are off. Even without O'Neal and Artest the Pacers have a pretty good team.
> 
> But who needs those guys when all you have to do to beat the Lakers is run in transition and attack the basket?


i totally agree with you


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're 6-0 in the Sunday whites this year. Let's hope that winning streak can continue.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

is anybody watching the game, could somebody update me on whats goin on?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

40-34 lakers...
kobe w/ 14, butler w/ 10


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

kobe brought his A game today


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

YES! We finally scored at the end of a quarter to beat the buzzer! Chucky actually left it too late again but Senor Mihm bailed us out. I was very happy to see us finally have success in that type of situation. :banana: 

At the half...

Lakers 50, Pacers 37
Kobe: 18pts
Butler: 10pts
Mihm: 10pts
Odom: 7pts

Nice balance, unfortunately Jones and Atkins have been very cold the last couple of games. Keep it up guys!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, and can anybody else see what I meant about Dale Davis? The guy can REBOUND.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

There's absolutely no way we can lose this game. 

I like Dale Davis as a glass eater and man defender. He has more left in his legs than Grant has left.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Whoopy.. Davis can rebound.. Very impressive..

Mihm has showed up? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat... Oh yeah he's at home..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Whoopy.. Davis can rebound.. Very impressive..


LOL, why is it always things like Douthit vs. Cook or Davis vs. Cook for you?

Whenever I mention one of them, you insult them as if it further solidifies Cook's spot on the team. I'm not saying he's better than Cook, I'm saying he would have been able to help our TEAM. Come on buddy ole' pal...get over it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO why do you assume everything revolves around Cook? I never mentioned anything about him.. You my friend are unbelievable and need to get over your obsession of trying to turn this into a Cook vs Davis fued when it's a long cry from that.. 

I'm just saying what can Davis do besides Rebound? He got cut by what team? The Warriors? :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> is anybody watching the game, could somebody update me on whats goin on?


lakers are up60-51 with 5:20 left in the 3rd


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> LMAO why do you assume everything revolves around Cook? I never mentioned anything about him.. You my friend are unbelievable and need to get over your obsession of trying to turn this into a Cook vs Davis fued when it's a long cry from that..
> 
> I'm just saying what can Davis do besides Rebound? He got cut by what team? The Warriors? :laugh:


hey man dont diss the warriors..they won about 15 games this year :laugh:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Surprise, surprise, few 3's being taken, and a large lead.

this is what good things that are possible for lakers future when they don't jack up 3's


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers loooking good in the 4th quarter! 

Keep it up boys!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jesus Christ.. Lakers pissing lead away.. They like to make it interesting :curse:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

what'd say I about not jacking up 3's, gd it


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers get the 103-94 win tonight..  Back-to-Back wins  Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :clap:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:clap: :clap: :clap:Yes!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

:cheers: YEEEEEEEEYUH, THATS RIGHT LAKERS! WE ARE TO RICH IN BASKETBALL HERITAGE TO NOT MAKE THE PLAYOFFS, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS, YOU MAKE ME PROUD EVERYTIME YOU STEP ON THE COURT, WIN OR LOSE :cheers: 

P.S preferably win :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good win, although it got a little scary at the end there. We're going to need to beat the Clippers, because we have a 6 game road trip coming up where we play the Mavericks, Wizards, 76ers, Heat and Pacers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> LMAO why do you assume everything revolves around Cook? I never mentioned anything about him.. You my friend are unbelievable and need to get over your obsession of trying to turn this into a Cook vs Davis fued when it's a long cry from that..
> 
> I'm just saying what can Davis do besides Rebound? He got cut by what team? The Warriors? :laugh:


Hey, I don't think this is a debate involving Brian Cook. It just seems that every time Davis or Douthit's name is brought up, it's, "Pfffft....he sucks!"

Davis' rebounding got the Pacers back into the game tonight and they almost made it VERY interesting.

For the record, Davis was not cut by the Warriors, he was traded to the Hornets. The Hornets released him, because like everybody else in New Orleans...he didn't want to play for the Hornets. It was the same situation that Alonzo Mourning had with the Raptors and Payton had with the Hawks.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Mihm played well at home, as usual. If only we could play our road games at Staples. Odom had a strong all around game. The 7 assists with zero turnovers really impressed me. He doesn't take foolish risks with the ball. Atkins didn't need to shoot to be effective. Kobe has been playing strong as of late. His shot is starting to come around. Good win and lets keep it up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very good win. Kobe and Odom in the two man game really put teams in a bind. Thats a nice little wrinkle they've started to develop. Well Mihm made an appearance which is always helpful. I guess we'll see him in about a week after the Clipper's game. 

Damian is right though beating the Clips is vital with the road trip coming up. 

We could possibly win 2 of those road games. Maybe beat the Mavs and Pacers or maybe beat the 76ers.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice to see Kobe is now averaging 28ppg and almost 42%.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I didn't have a chance to watch this one. Is Kenneth right about us jacking up threes and nearly blowing the lead? It is nice that the team appears to have some sense of urgency now.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

We shot 33-37 from the line VERY key in the W. Keep up the good work boys


P.s check the sig(any suggestions)


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> We shot 33-37 from the line VERY key in the W. Keep up the good work boys
> 
> 
> P.s check the sig(any suggestions)


yes it was a very nice win.....lamar played lamar odom bball....lovin it..

PS. Lakerman put some numbers in front of the peoples name


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

SoCalfan21
PS. Lakerman put some numbers in front of the peoples name[/QUOTE said:


> Does it make it all the better? :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Does it make it all the better? :biggrin:


YEAH BOOOOOIII


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm just saying what can Davis do besides Rebound? He got cut by what team? The Warriors? :laugh:


nope, the Hornets. 

Yeah I know they are tha worst


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> We shot 33-37 from the line VERY key in the W. Keep up the good work boys
> 
> 
> P.s check the sig(any suggestions)


add me into thath


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Great stuff! 2 wins in a row, just what we need after a losing streak against some less-worthy opponents! 

Anyway, I was reading a game report, and it mentioned that it's the last game Reggie Miller is going to play in LA... The guy's such a tremenous player, with amazing "clutchness". The league is really going to miss a player like him IMO. What'ya think?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pinball said:


> Mihm played well at home, as usual. If only we could play our road games at Staples.


We do play two road games at Staples. :biggrin:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Southern Baller Teezy said:


> add me into thath


u got it


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

BBB said:


> Great stuff! 2 wins in a row, just what we need after a losing streak against some less-worthy opponents!
> 
> Anyway, I was reading a game report, and it mentioned that it's the last game Reggie Miller is going to play in LA... The guy's such a tremenous player, with amazing "clutchness". The league is really going to miss a player like him IMO. What'ya think?


i love reggie hes one of my favorite players


----------



## kobe_bryant8 (Aug 6, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> u got it


Can you add me to?


----------

